# me leaving this place has killed it..thank you..



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

Discuss


----------



## CG (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah, welcome back negro


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah, welcome back negro


Only temporary For a day or so then Poof gone again...


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2015)

.....


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 4, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


> Only temporary For a day or so then Poof gone again...


out on bail


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 5, 2015)

I loved imf


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2015)

Damn, dgg and charley in the same thread.  Welcome back


----------



## Tesla (Jul 5, 2015)

And Big Fuckin' Moe!!!  EPIC!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)

Tesla said:


> And Big Fuckin' Moe!!!  EPIC!


the fagosity is  out of control in this joint..fag...


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2015)

Charley makes me batt off more times in a week than my wife....does this make me gay?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2015)

Griffith said:


> Charley makes me batt off more times in a week than my wife....does this make me gay?


only if your jerking it and thinking of charley, not if its the asian porn


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been keeping this  warm for you negro.........


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)

bunch of fags up in this joint.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> I've been keeping this  warm for you negro.........


----------



## SheriV (Jul 17, 2015)

Gdi dgg..I think you're putting the final knife in this place


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 17, 2015)

charley said:


>


Smokin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2015)

SheriV said:


> Gdi dgg..I think you're putting the final knife in this place


Someone has to Do it I made this place now i'm going to destroy it...


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 17, 2015)

The second coming of Roid


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> The second coming of Roid


Good luck with that...


----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2015)

charley said:


>







Ha funny


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2015)




----------

